# Boxwrench أفضل فيديوهات في صيانة وعمرات محركات السيارات



## engkhalood (4 يناير 2010)

هذا الكورس هو عبارة عن فيديوهات تشرح بالتفصيل محركات السيارات وكيفية عمل العمرات لها و لكن كل ذلك باللغة الأنجليزية ومساحتها كبيرة حوالي GB 4 و لكنها تغني عن أي كورس وتستحق عناء التحميل و هي مفيدة جدا للمهندسين الذين يعملون في هذا المجال لأن كل شيء يتم أمام عينك الفك و التركيب مع الشرح فهذا الكورس قد يعطيك خبرة سنوات 

واليك رابط علي الYOUTUBE فيه أجزاء غير كاملة من الكورس

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwJsj6rg0l0





_ولتحميل الكورس بالكامل_ ستجد ملف TORRENT في هذا الرابط
http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5129322/Boxwrench_Engine_Rebuilding_DVDRIP



اذا كنت لا تعرف كيف تستخدم ال torrent حمل البرنامج اولأ من هذا الرابط

http://download.cnet.com/uTorrent/3000-2196_4-10528327.html?tag=mncol


ثم بعد ذلك اضغط علي الملف الtorrent الذي حملته من قبل سيتعرف عليه البرنامج و سيطلب منك اختيار مكان تحميل الفيديوهات علي جهازك


و كل ما أرجوه منكم هو الدعاء لي بالخير و بالتوفيق في حياتي العملية


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 يناير 2010)

*وفقك الله واعانك على فعل الخير اخى
*


----------



## ahmedsadek44444 (4 يناير 2010)

alf thanks ya engineer


----------



## كريم6230 (6 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
انا نزلت الفيديوهات وهى جميلة ومفيدة جدا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (7 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي في الله علي هذا المجهود الجبار 
لكن التورنت بطيء جدا 
هل هناك برنامج لتسريع التورنت البطيء 
انا بستخدم برنامج u torrent الخطير 
لكن التورنت بطيء جدا 
فأين الحل 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 
وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## engkhalood (7 يناير 2010)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي في الله علي هذا المجهود الجبار
> لكن التورنت بطيء جدا
> هل هناك برنامج لتسريع التورنت البطيء
> انا بستخدم برنامج u torrent الخطير
> ...


 

لا شكر علي واجب يأخي 
وأنا اسف جدا لأن ال torrent بطئ 
والحل الوحيد أني اطلب من كل شخص نزل الفيديوهات كاملة ألا يحذف الtorrent من البرنامج أي يظل seed حتي يسرع التحميل لمن يريد التحميل من بعده ان شاء الله و شكرا لكم جميعا


----------



## محمد عمر (9 مارس 2010)

يا عمي الرابط الموجود لا يعطي الملف المطلوب، اليس باستطاعتك تحميله على 4share مثلا اذا كان بالإمكان أو أي موقع آخر مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (15 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/وفاء (16 مايو 2010)

ااففففففففففففففف شكر علي هذا الفيديو لكن الان كيف اتصفح البرنامج من بين نقاطه المختلفه حيث عندما اري لقطات من الفيديو يعطي لي مقدمه عن طريقه البحث داخل البرنامج لكن لا كيف اعمل لمشاهده الفيلم بشكل كامل ارجو المساعده 

مع تحياتي 

م/وفاء


----------



## كانوتيه (18 مايو 2010)

مشكطورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------

